# First Buck Today



## outdoorhuntingproducts

Got my first Buck today Oct 2, 2011. Not bad for a girl. I put it on you tube.


www.youtube.com/outdoorhuntingproducts


----------



## bucknasty11208

Link didn't work. Says page cannot be found.
Any pics?


----------



## billbrown

You suck at the internet.


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts

I have a pic in my profile on here. I put it in wrong its: 


www.youtube.com/theoutdoorhunting


----------



## Frantz

Not bad for a girl??? WTH, I say not bad for a great hunter! Nice job and great deer you shot there, you should be darn proud!


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts

My husband is pissed off though...lol He told me to hunt out of his stand so i did because yesterday i seen a few doe out of mine but did not shot and he did not see anything. He will get over it...lol


----------



## billbrown

your video was terrible


----------



## old graybeard

Congrats! Nice shot


----------



## CarnageProductions13

outdoorhuntingproducts said:


> My husband is pissed off though...lol He told me to hunt out of his stand so i did because yesterday i seen a few doe out of mine but did not shot and he did not see anything. He will get over it...lol


:lol::lol: nice buck!!


----------



## Horseshoe

Congrats on your first and great shot!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

Cool vid and nice buck! Congratulations! :coolgleam

Dont give me that girl crap, my aunt is one of the best hunters I know! She tagged out by Oct 2nd last year!

Nice xbow too! I shoot a 2010 buck commander. It looks very simlar to your bow but was wondering how much lighter the carbon made it? Mine's like carring an anchor!


----------



## bchez

Great job, nice buck congrats.


----------



## EXTREMERUSH

Congratulations on your buck, he's a nice one, nice shot too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Congrats on your first buck. Thanks for sharing the video with us.


----------



## Twillis

Very cool!! That Barnett is sweet!


----------



## bowfish

Congrats on the first Buck...You never forget the first one.


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Petronius

outdoorhuntingproducts said:


> Thanks for the comments.


What is the cross bow you are using?


----------



## Ranger Ray

Nice buck! Congratulations.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Talk about a perfect shot!! Heart shot?

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts

I was using the Barnett Ghost 400.


----------

